# Rotor BBright Cups



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I purchased a new 2011 R3 frame from the original owner and it came with Campy cups (not installed). I have a Rotor crank with the 30mm spindle that I want to install. I have googled and searched and can't seem to finds the cups available anywhere. Anyone have an answer on where I can get these?


----------



## Jlitespeed (Oct 21, 2008)

You might try Rotor components, they have the BSA 30 BB that might work.
http://www.rotorbikeusa.com


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I ended up contacting Rotor and Cervelo uses a Sram press in 30mm bearing cup assembly. I ordered from Rotor with ceramic bearings and they had it shipped out the same day.


----------

